
Amazon to Expand Grocery Business With New Convenience Stores - TheBiv
http://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-to-expand-grocery-business-with-new-convenience-stores-1476189657
======
YesThat
They were going to test market this in Sunnyvale, but have run into a few
issues
[http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2015/09/14/amazons-s...](http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2015/09/14/amazons-
sunnyvale-drive-through-grocery-store.html)

------
cylinder
What is the advantage of being an online retailer if you still have to pay
brick and mortar rent?

